# c graphics in linux (fedora 9)



## speedyguy (Nov 28, 2009)

m trying to code a basic graphics program in c/cpp in fedora.....can anyone help me out wit it....m familiar to turbo c graphics but dunno wat to do for linux.....or even if its possible or not......if yes wat library do i use?

Enjoy~!


----------

